# Brush for American eskimo/husky type coat?



## Francl27 (May 4, 2017)

My puppy's a mix of both (and other things) and I'm not really sure what her coat is going to be like, but it's soft and fluffy (I don't know much about coats) and she sheds... a lot... and get mats behind her ears.

I'm using this brush right now and it gets a lot of hair out (and is great for under her ears) but it's a very slow process (and doesn't really get deep) and I was wondering if there was something more effective?

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0178VW3PS/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

We have a shedding blade that works well on my border collie mix but seems to do nothing on her... if it helps, lol.


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Look at the Mars Coat King type shedding comb instead. It works the same way, the sharp edges grab the hair and pulls out the looser stuff. It can cut coat and curl it though. Try a metal flea comb instead, I've only used it on more moderately coated medium long haired dogs, on a densely coated short haired dog it was impossible to get it into the coat but on the right coat it is amazing.

For general brushing out don't use such things. Use a pin or slicker instead and dampen the coat first. Just rub with a damp cloth, easier to hit the target than using a spray bottle! I am extremely impressed with my Chris Christensons. Cheaper slickers have cut wires that scratch skin so I'd never had a dog that tolerated them well but the current two prefer the slicker to the pin brush. Also learn about 'line' brushing and combing so you get down to the skin every time you groom.

I feel for you. Bucky is prone to mats behind his ears but he appears to be a spaniel mix so I feel free to pull out hair on and around his ears to prevent that from happening. He picks up burrs and seeds like mad unless he's kept well brushed out. I've seen his tail pick up lots of burr clover when he sits during a walk then see them fall out IF he's been recently brushed out though. Since I've actually saw burr clover in the middle of the mats he arrived with that was a big relief. I don't pull hair from his inner thighs and front legs though so he will pick up burrs there if I haven't been diligent.

Attempt to groom daily. If you do so it gets easier and you just might collect more hair off the brush than the house and you. For example I was using dog grooming as hand therapy so groomed daily for a month or so. At first it took 40-50 strokes to get Ginger's 12" tail feathers nice and smooth. After a couple days it took maybe 30 after I groomed daily for a week it took less than 20. It is also easier on the dog to have a daily routine than a weekly routine. Ginger hates me fussing with her tail and she was tolerating it much better with daily brushouts. AND if things are crazy and that last leg didn't get done you can start there the following day without dog looking strange or risking a mat.


----------



## Lillith (Feb 16, 2016)

I like my Oster Undercoat Rake, which I also purchased on Amazon, and luckily my dog LOVES it. The tips are rounded so it gives the dog a nice scratching rather than actually irritating. He makes me brush his chest all the time, though, instead of the areas that actually need to be brushed. If I try to get his butt, he'll whip around, grab my hand with his paw, and pull it to his chest so I scratch him there. Also, it gets out tons of hair. I do that about once a week just until I'm not getting gobs, then use a regular bristle brush the rest of the time.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

Like Lillith, I use an undercoat rake. They really are the best for double coats like huskies. The one I use is the paws pamper undercoat rake which unlike the furminator reaches deep down into the undercoat and pulls it right out. Now, I do use it only for the undercoat, I finish off with a greyhound comb or slicker brush just to ensure the top coat remains intact. My furbaby prefers this over the furminator. The build is also quality, eco-friendly, and again, the ends are rounded.https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00U204CD4


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I use an undercoat rake for my AKK and the amount of fur I get out of him is unreal. I finish up with a slicker brush.


----------



## MatthewK (Nov 8, 2017)

Im using this glove https://www.evuin.com/products/efficient-gentle-pet-grooming-glove for my dogs.


----------



## FURgirl (Mar 14, 2017)

I use a 3 step process on my husky girl. I use an undercoat rake ONLY on the undercoat (paws pamper undercoat rake has been the best out of the four I have bought), then go over the topcoat with a slicker brush and then go over everything with a greyhound comb and blow dryer for the flyaways. Remember to brush a couple times a week to keep the shedding at bay. Also, bath regularly (w/moisturizing conditioner) and feed a quality food to keep the skin healthy =)


----------



## huskylove1995 (Oct 19, 2017)

I'm guessing your puppy has a longer coat. I would use a double rack, a slicker, a brush. Long coat dogs that furminator type thing doesn't work on very well.  I would also make sure the puppy has a healthy meal and brush a least every other day. It helps a lot. If the puppy is blowing a lot you could buy a blower that helps fantastically gets all the undercoat out especially of long haired huskies 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------

